
Reading mind and Visualizing thoughts using AI - umermirzapk
https://thinkml.ai/ai-can-read-and-visualize-our-thoughts/
======
mark_l_watson
So high level MRI data features are correlated with reported thoughts. This
sounds like interesting research but they are far away from any sort of usable
system.

This reminds me of people getting excited by natural language advances of BERT
and other transformer models because they think the models actually understand
language, instead of the truth that these model are just very good at
predicting words around a point of interest in text.

That said, the article is worth reading.

~~~
visarga
> these model are just very good at predicting words around a point of
> interest in text

Well, yes, but quantity has a quality of its own. Train it with lots of data
for emergent behaviour.

------
vessenes
The way I read the output here is that a much larger network attached to
something with much better resolution will absolutely work. I wonder if fMRI
will ever really have enough resolution to get usable information back; the
images from the ‘simple’ pictures seems to indicate yes. Presuming this was
done inside a giant tube, it’s not a very appealing idea unless someone has
severe disabilities.

Overall I guess this paper makes me bullish on Neuralink. I eagerly await the
answer to the question of whether we all see colors the same way or not.

Also, somewhat randomly, the photos of the DVD hardware made me think about
whether different brains will process them differently. My wife has no
interest in DVD players, and I believe from our twenty years together that her
brain spends almost no time visually assessing them. I would be very
interested to compare outputs of our two brains on different topics and see
which ones we each have better specificity on.

------
chundicus
This feels pretty sensationalist given the methodology and results, but it's
an interesting avenue of research nonetheless. I'm curious about the
limitations of fMRI or any other "external" data collection. I'm not eager to
see things like NeuralLink be effective, but it feels more likely in some
ways.

------
qw3rty01
This seems to be a review of several different studies on analyzing brain
activity and isn't just about the first study shown, so while the original
title is a little sensationalist, I think the edited title is pretty accurate
to what the article is about. Some of the other studies include one at
Carnegie Mellon about phrase prediction, an experiment at the University of
Oregon about facial recognition, Neuralink, thought reproduction at Russian
Corporation and Moscow institute, etc.

------
hprotagonist
Assuming this article itself isn't autogenerated (which given the sheer number
of typoes it probably _isn 't_), the author grossly overestimates what the
paper(s) report.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
I don't think the author is overestimating, I remember when this paper came
ouy it was printed/aired all over the media as a The Great AI That Can Read
Your Thoughts (TM).

I thinking he's just piling on the hype and showing what it really was.

------
dr_dshiv
It's cool, but from a library of 25 images.

~~~
Hitton
I wouldn't dismiss it so easily. 25 images can give you alphabet. That could
be useful for people with locked-in syndrome.

